# Denise Groove Contest 2020 - win up to 1000 Euros of plugins



## denise.Audio (Dec 8, 2020)

We at denise are giving our users the chance to add some serious audio editing possibilities to their denise library. Every week, one user has the chance to win up to 250 Euros worth of denise store credit. After six weeks, one grand prize winner will earn 1000 Euros worth of denise store credit! For a chance to win a prize, we’re asking users to create a drum and bass groove to an audio vamp from our tips and tricks videos (Audio featured on our website - link below).



The groove video must

Use the Perfect Plate or XL version in the groove creation.
Be up to 45 seconds long and show a denise audio plugin in the video. A still image is ok, but video showing the automation of the denise plugin you use (screen capture) will get you extra points!
Be posted on social media (Facebook/Instagram/YouTube) and include the hashtag #denisegroove2020 and tag the denise audio account.
Massive extra points when you!

75p Add a lead instrument like vocals (rap/grunt) or synth.
35p Include a odd time-signature (for one or multiple beats in the groove).
25p Use of ghost notes (for one or multiple beats).
20p Use reverse (reverse the sample) in the groove (for one or multiple beats).
25p Use additional denise audio plugins in the video/groove creation.
Production challenges:

25p Use parallel distortion (with the God Mode)
25p Side-chain filtering (with The Sweeper)
How do you participate

Create a drum and bass groove from the provided audio stems at www.denise.io/.
Record a video of the short groove you’ve created from the rules above, either as screen capture, or from a smartphone (the audio and screen must be clear). You can even use a still image with the audio, but it must be of your DAW with the denise plugin with the settings used in the loop.
Upload your video clip to a social media platform of your choice, either Instagram, Facebook or YouTube and tag denise audio, and use the hashtag #denisegroove2020
Social pages:
https://www.facebook.com/denise.audio
https://www.instagram.com/denise.audio/
https://www.youtube.com/deniseaudio

Conditions

We will use your submission on our website or social channels.
Store credit must be spent on denise plugins on the denise.io website and cannot be refunded as cash.
Prizes will be announced once a week for six weeks and the user must send their plugin choices to [email protected], stating the email they use for their account. Any emails from non-prize winners will be ignored.
The winner/winning entry will be featured on our home page, with links to your social pages if you wish.
Find out more and how to enter:
https://www.denise.io/special/contest/2 ... -challenge

Best,
Joe


----------



## denise.Audio (Dec 15, 2020)

Hi Guys,

we've started receiving entries like this one from Spanish YouTuber, Lui Piluso.

Are you yet to submit an entry? We're giving away 250 Euros of plugins every week.

Find out more from the post above, including submission details.



Best,
Joe


----------

